
New Insights into Self-Insight: More May Not Be Better - DecayingOrganic
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/new-insights-into-self-insight-more-may-not-be-better/
======
gshdg
Maybe it doesn't lead to being happier, but that doesn't mean there aren't
other benefits.

~~~
o09rdk
I had a different take on this paper.

There's a well-known phenomenon whereby narcissism and self-evaluation is
generally related to positive mood. It's part of an overall positive tint.

So one interpretation of this is that people who tend to be optimistic also
tend to just feel better in general, for whatever reason.

It's not clear to me these "benefits" would transfer to all scenarios, nor is
it really clear that it's about insight in general in the way people usually
understand it.

~~~
gshdg
I was thinking of benefits like being able to better learn to overcome your
own limitations or put yourself in situations where you’re likely to succeed.

------
qwerty456127
Near-zero percent of people is any close to knowing themselves. Begin able to
assess your expertise and capability in particular area is a useful skill yet
it doesn't mean knowing your actual self. The first step toward actually
knowing yourself is observing your own feelings, thoughts and behavioral
patterns "from a distance" breaking free from the habit of taking them too
seriously.

------
smitty1e
We somehow hoped that the internet would improve the signal-to-noise ratio in
human knowledge.

Whatever we're doing has to be making individuals more mature to be valuable.

Whether this research is a bug or a feature remains to be seen.

